# Болезнь Де Кервена



## Cilika (6 Май 2017)

Добрый день. Посоветуйте пожалуйста, что делать?
На 8 месяце беременности, у меня начало болеть правое запястье, как мне кажется без особых на то причин, чуть позже боль перебросилась и на второе запястье. После родов боли усилились. Боль при поднятии ребенка, при поднятии тяжелых предметов, при сжимании чего-то в кисти. Обратилась к травматологу: болезнь де Кервена. Показано: шину на руку, тепло, гимнастика на растяжении кисти и ударно-волновая терапия. Ударно-волновую терапию применяли почему то с шейного отдела, плечо, предплечье, кисть, но сами запятья обходили стороной, может и правильно, но результатов никаких, делала еще электрофорез - аналогично. Добавилась еще и тугоподвижность в запястье. Сустав обездвиживаю шиной насколько могу, но маленький ребенок, все равно нагрузка на руки большая.
Ребенок находится на грудном вскармливании. Может быть кто-то сталкивался с подобным случаем, была бы очень благодарна за советы. И может быть есть специалисты по ударно-волновой терапии, нужно ли работать молотком по самому запястью. (Болит и припухла косточка у основания большого пальца  и боль при отведении большого пальца назад)


----------



## La murr (7 Май 2017)

@Cilika, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## AIR (8 Май 2017)

Cilika написал(а):


> Может быть кто-то сталкивался с подобным случаем, была бы очень благодарна за советы


Я когда то давно при подобной ситуации кроме мягкой работы руками и мази Траумель и Цель - т , обкалывал  местно по биологически активным точкам теми же Траумель-с и Цель-т..


----------



## Николай Николаевич (10 Май 2017)

Cilika написал(а):


> Обратилась к травматологу: болезнь де Кервена.


На основании чего поставлен данный диагноз ? Мрт шеи ? ЭНМГ ? Рентген ? УЗИ л/запястного сустава делали ?


Cilika написал(а):


> Ударно-волновую терапию применяли почему то с шейного отдела, плечо, предплечье, кисть, но сами запятья обходили стороной, может и правильно


Не правильно, но доктор карман набил однозначно ))


----------



## Cilika (10 Май 2017)

Диагноз тендинит/де Кервена/стилоидит был поставлен травматологом на основании моих жалоб и осмотра, так называемого теста Финкельштейна. Травматолог, учитывая, что кормлю грудью направил на увт. С его точки зрения - это было щадящее, но очень эффективное лечение. УВТ у нас в городе находится в платном медицинском центре, на мои доводы о том, чтобы обработать запястье, мне ответили, что по суставам не работают, только по мягким тканям, короче мне не помогло. Сейчас запястья болят так, что мешают полноценно жить, ребенку 5 мес, очень хочется восстановиться. Помогите советом пожалуйста.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (10 Май 2017)

Если кормите ребенка грудью и хотите быстро и на всегда , то операция.
По поводу УВТ я делаю на запястье(по ходу канала) , эффект есть ! + НПВС в таблетках + можно инъекции глюкокортикоидов. И бандаж для 1 пальца.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (10 Май 2017)

Можно и физио лечение попробовать например лазер , у/звук на эту область.


----------



## Cilika (10 Май 2017)

Огромное спасибо Вам за ответы, искренне Вам благодарна.


----------

